# I need help quick with a dodge d50



## Mistel (Nov 20, 2001)

I bought a dodge d50 and I am having it shipped to me from California. It is the same as a Mitsubishi mighty max. I have been looking for a used plow and I see what looks like a good one, local, prices looks good, but I'm not sure if it will fit the truck. So, will a 6 1/2 western from a Jeep YJ be big enough for the truck when I angle the blade?


----------

